# Service upgrade and garage subpanel - updating the road to passing rough inspection



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

So as I write this, I have passed my rough inspection and am now waiting for the power company to make the incoming power connections for my upgraded service entrance at its new location. After they had reviewed the new location they indicated 10 business days, which would fall some time this week, unless they had to move it back due to emergency work such as storm damage, which there has been.

Since my last post, I came to the end of my contract period at my previous job, had to do more work on this project to pass electrical inspection, reinspection, re-reinspection, etc... Fifth time was a charm, and as it turns out getting a new engineering job in Michigan comes easier for me than service entrance level electrician work.

So, the many questions and support I received from the forums here over this time frame which was very important to my successful passing of rough inspection are listed here:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/what-outdoor-electrical-required-2008-nec-104732/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/wire-outdoor-outlet-105071/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/driving-ground-rods-105022/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/garage-lighting-circuit-105479/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/garage-service-upgrade-rough-inspection-questions-105548/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/insulated-metal-grounding-bushing-meter-socket-105604/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/3-way-switch-loop-thhn-105588/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/making-holes-junction-boxes-105642/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/can-garage-feeder-spliced-se-once-inside-105715/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/service-mast-bracing-105654/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/pull-elbow-behind-drywall-105846/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/200a-upgrade-move-backfeeding-permitted-105969/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/wet-location-106129/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/8x8-junction-box-bonding-106124/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/grounding-metal-box-106297/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/unused-openned-knockouts-106313/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/service-entrance-into-main-panel-106423/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/garage-ready-rough-inspection-106454/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/how-much-wall-needs-done-final-106555/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/ground-rod-wire-conduit-106599/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/garage-feeder-junction-box-bonding-106674/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/ground-conductor-size-feeder-106486/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/extra-wire-conduit-body-allowable-106744/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/vote-leave-pvc-conduit-switch-emt-garage-feeder-106853/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/inspectors-strict-but-lazy-106414/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/pulling-8-guage-ground-wire-through-conduit-106753/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/junction-box-detatched-garage-feeder-107064/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/do-i-need-present-electrical-rough-inspection-107216/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/securing-5-cables-3-wide-space-107302/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/bonding-water-pipes-107604/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/fitting-outdoor-outlet-box-mounted-wall-107653/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/codemakers-gone-wild-protection-physical-damage-107697/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/wire-size-grounding-water-meter-107552/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/service-move-old-panel-separating-neutral-ground-107857/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/finally-108400/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/panel-clearance-requirements-workbench-construction-108891/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/placard-back-fed-panel-108521/

What a huge amount of info! And beyond the original $1000 spent, I have yet to total up the spending only related to this project, but my bank account totals an addition $438.24 spent from the timeframe of my previous blog posting to when I passed rough inspection. Most of that is probably erelated, but some might not be. Also some more may have been spent paid from other cards I am not reviewing at the moment.

So the bottom line is that this project cost around $1500 and most of my free time for 2-3 solid weeks plus weekends for a couple months prior.


----------

